# Greetings from Poland



## d3xxer (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, im Michal and im 22 and i live in europe Poland. I would want to improve my breeding methods to make all my mantid's happy  I had once only two l1 nymphs sphodromantis gastrica and i managed to grow them only to l5 becouse of moulting problems;/ Now i try to get my first adults with 6 chinese mantis i got them by post and they werent so healthy. I think that this forum would help me to make them happy and healthy until senility.

Best regards


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome Poland, from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------

